# How Many Diesel Truck Owners Are Here ?



## DieselMinded (Feb 22, 2007)

Just checking to see how many use a Diesel Truck for a tow rig

Thanks

DM
www.wickeddiesels.com


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

count me


----------



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

ME ME ME
See I can sing!


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

06 LBZ Dmax


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have one!!!

Gary


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Dodge CTD for me.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

'05 DMax here, and love it.

Leon


----------



## J1R (Feb 7, 2006)

06 ctd 2500 laramie


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I have a question about diesel trucks and maybe with your help, I can decide what to do. I was recently at a local mall type auto show. I have been hearing for the past few months that Chevy will have a diesel option for the 2008 3/4 ton Suburban. I asked the sales rep from our local Chevy dealership if he knew anything about it, as we need to replace our tired Suburban soon. He said "Yes, Chevy will have the D-Max option for the 2008's, but you won't want one". When asked to elaborate, he when on and on about the increased standards imposed by the EPA about the "dirty diesels" and went on to predict that the D-Max will be "the downfall of GM". Um, well, HELP!! Was this guy just rambling on about nonsense, or is there merit to his claims? We had been planning on waiting till the 08' diesel Suburbans came out to replace ours, but now I'm not sure if we should wait for the diesel or grab a gasser.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

DM,
If you really want a ton of responses, ask how many of us diesel want-to-be owners there are.








Bob


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

We are currently enjoying our 3rd diesel truck- we've had a 92 Ford, a 90 Dodge and the 04 Dodge. We love diesel!! We'd had them about 10 years. We're planning to replace our car w/ diesel when the time comes up.


----------



## Ahumadas (Apr 16, 2006)

Our old 66' Ford plow truck sounded like a diesel when I turned the ignition off. Does that count?


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

'06 Dmax for us and sorry we hadn't bought one sooner!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

03 D max duelly


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

See the USA
in my Chevrolet.

My OB in tow
the only way to go.

Love that Duramax!

Greg


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I have one!!!!!!

But you might know that already from Cumminsforum.com.......

Steve


----------



## DieselMinded (Feb 22, 2007)

All the New Diesels are making changes to be Clean Diesels so anything GM does would be done across Ford and Dodge also ,

Seems to be a Ton of Dmaxs here .

I have been notified that this is a non commerial forum so for me to partake in discussions here I may find it very hard not to mention some of our great products ,

I dont have a Camper YET but planning on for retirement , So we really dont have a lot in common right now ..LOL

In risk of being Muted from here, Ill Step down as not to disrupt the good thing you guys have here .

Will follow my 2 threads tho .

Nice meeting you all

God Speed

DM


----------



## jnlswain (Apr 7, 2006)

Another happy Cummins owner here









John


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

"Was this guy just rambling on about nonsense, or is there merit to his claims?"

He's an idiot. I hope I can say this without offending anyone, but remember that most car salesmen are minimum wage guys who own a suit. Sorry, that's just my experience, and I have been there and done that (Ford, 1964). Most are not car guys, just like most cops aren't gun guys.

I would rather trust the collective wisdom of GM vs one car salesman. Then, too, his "you wouldn't want one" may cover the notion that they are a ways out and he'd rather push you something else now than what you want later. Wait it out.

Back to our originally scheduled question - 2005 Chev D/A

Sluggo


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

DieselMinded said:


> All the New Diesels are making changes to be Clean Diesels so anything GM does would be done across Ford and Dodge also ,
> 
> Seems to be a Ton of Dmaxs here .
> 
> ...


Professional response to the notification. Earned points in my book. Will consider your outfit when time to modify the Dmax.
Map Guy


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Sluggo, thanks for your input. I couldn't believe that I was standing there, listening to him ramble on and on and the kicker was....he was bashing his own dmax. I my opinion, the dmax has proven itself to be a great oil burner. I think that I am just looking for others to reassure me that our next large investment will be money well spent. As with our current suburban, we intend to keep it for a long time. So when purchased, it will be here to stay.


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

07 Sierra Classic CC .......see signature!!
david


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

H2oSprayer said:


> Sluggo, thanks for your input. I couldn't believe that I was standing there, listening to him ramble on and on and the kicker was....he was bashing his own dmax. I my opinion, the dmax has proven itself to be a great oil burner. I think that I am just looking for others to reassure me that our next large investment will be money well spent. As with our current suburban, we intend to keep it for a long time. So when purchased, it will be here to stay.


I don't know for a fact that GM is going to have a Diesel Suburban in 2008 but they have been saying that we will have another Diesel Suburban....they haven't said when!!!

As for the Duramax being the downfall of GM.....I think that is has been a great addition to the GM engine lineup. Has it been without problems...no, ALL the manufacturers have problems with their products. We haven't had any more (or less) problems than Ford, Dodge or any brand has with their trucks.

Now, Sluggo...as for you comment about car salesman being a minium wage earner with a suit.....I'll try not to be offended.

Gary


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

<See sig>


----------



## toolaidback (Jan 25, 2007)

We have one also. '06 Dodge megacab cummins, see my gallery for a pic.
Scott


----------



## Rich in CO (May 30, 2005)

I guess I'll stand up for the Ford boy's. My truck is in my sig


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

H2oSprayer said:


> I have a question about diesel trucks and maybe with your help, I can decide what to do. I was recently at a local mall type auto show. I have been hearing for the past few months that Chevy will have a diesel option for the 2008 3/4 ton Suburban. I asked the sales rep from our local Chevy dealership if he knew anything about it, as we need to replace our tired Suburban soon. He said "Yes, Chevy will have the D-Max option for the 2008's, but you won't want one". When asked to elaborate, he when on and on about the increased standards imposed by the EPA about the "dirty diesels" and went on to predict that the D-Max will be "the downfall of GM". Um, well, HELP!! Was this guy just rambling on about nonsense, or is there merit to his claims? We had been planning on waiting till the 08' diesel Suburbans came out to replace ours, but now I'm not sure if we should wait for the diesel or grab a gasser.


I saw something a while back about GM putting a downsized version of the current D-Max in the Suburban in 08. Can't remeber where I saw it. Seems odd to me they would do that, if I was getting a Suburban with a diesel for towing, I would not want a down sized version of the truck engine.

Dean


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

2003 F-250 7.3L with Total Diesel Performance 4 pos chip, van turbo , DI intercooler, Faubion Motorsports Tranny and a few other toys & gadgets to help inrease the HP.









All of the new diesel engines will have to meet the new fed requirements. They will all have issues with there particulate filters/collectors and how reliable the systems will be in the long run. They must use the new ULSD fuel and the CJ-4 oil to keep the sulfer down. anything that can increase the sulfer will result in problems with the particulate filters filling up quicker or getting clogged. Just gonna have to wait to see how thinks work out. Shouldn't be that bad for pullin campers - the farmers & ranchers might see it outherwise though.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I got an 06 duramax and won't go back

I know both dodge ans chevy have announced their intetions for the 1/2 ton diesels.

Both have a 6 cyl and a small 8 cyl, besides the bigger ones.

They like the 07.5 chevy will meet the low sulfur fuel requirements.

I will be due for a vehicle for the DW in 08 and i'm looking for an SUV with a small diesel.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I got's me a noisy 2nd gen Cummins









Bill.


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

MattS said:


> We are currently enjoying our 3rd diesel truck- we've had a 92 Ford, a 90 Dodge and the 04 Dodge. We love diesel!! We'd had them about 10 years. We're planning to replace our car w/ diesel when the time comes up.


Oh, my wife..... We had a 1994 Ford PowerStroke (1st year), and then two Cummins powered machines. My current Honda will be the last non-diesel powered vehicle I'll ever own.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Another '06 DMax here. GM did say they would do a Suburban Diesel in late '08.

The '07 emissions problems are so greatly overstated it is silly. If the only changes are slight to the turbo, slight EGR change and the particulate filter then the biggest impact is a particulate filter. How many people clogged their catalytic converters way back when????

My money says you have more problems with the new GM body style then with the drive train. Way more changes to the truck as a whole.


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Love my 2006 Dodge Cummins!!


----------



## silesiaone (Nov 20, 2004)

Would not go back to gas.


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> I got's me a noisy 2nd gen Cummins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too and I like the noise.









Kory


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Count us in!

Love it.


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

add me to the blue oval, non-bowtie group (my third Dearborn diesel, and presently negotiating for numero quatro- a 450 this time)


----------



## ChopperCop (Oct 2, 2005)

We're at both ends of the diesel spectrum. Our Excursion T.V. and a VW Jetta TDI for getting around town.

Bob


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

I used to have an F150, went to Diesel F350 quad cab and haven't look back!!!

Very Happy Diesel owner!


----------



## Thurston (Sep 14, 2005)

I have an F-250 and love it!!!


----------



## Gemsters (Jul 7, 2006)

Another proud '06 Super Duty F250 Crew Cab Diesel
Feel the Power








We'll race anybody to the next campsite and even back in our 28RSDS!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I have a 6.0 gasser that wishes it were a duramax, does that count?


----------



## mromberg (Feb 4, 2007)

'06 F250 PSD


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

'04 Dodge Cummins HO
















I Love the smell of a Diesel Truck in the morning
















Drivin a diesel truck is better than s** really a good feeling !!!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

06 CTD here. Never going back to the gasser side.


----------



## tentr4life (May 10, 2006)

04 Dodge 2500 CTD

Jim


----------



## jetfan401 (Feb 7, 2007)

[me too 2007 dodge duelly


----------



## firefighter320ms (Feb 19, 2007)

Count me in 04 Dodge Ram 5.9L Turbo cummins HO.


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Do Excursions count?

LOVE the rumble - LOVE the noise - LOVE the looks from guys admiring my "truck"









Used to be I liked them noticing me, now I like them liking my truck...


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Sluggo54 said:


> "Was this guy just rambling on about nonsense, or is there merit to his claims?"
> 
> He's an idiot. I hope I can say this without offending anyone, but remember that most car salesmen are minimum wage guys who own a suit. Sorry, that's just my experience, and I have been there and done that (Ford, 1964). Most are not car guys, just like most cops aren't gun guys.
> 
> ...


Why do you always have something bad to say about car sales people? They are just out doing a job like everyone else. Some are bad, just like all jobs ....







up some!


----------



## bbuchanan2 (Dec 5, 2006)

I am a diesel addict. I am on my 4th and finally have a justification for it. My previous three were simply used to haul my butt around. Even with the new EPA requirements I think we are going to be seeing a lot more diesel equipped light trucks and cars in the future. It simply makes sense from an economics standpoint. As the price differential between gas and diesel gets smaller the number of diesels will steadily grow. I would love to have one of the new Volkswagen Toureg with the twin turbo V10 TDI.

Also on the issue of the diesel costing 6K more to purchase, I think you will find if you sell the vehicle within 5 years you will get most of that 6K back in higher re-sale value.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I spend 12 hours a day in my diesel powered semi truck. Does that count? lol.. But after that, I've had enough and enjoy getiing into a quiet gasser.. Yea I pay the price up hills, but who cares... Its quiet!

I'm prolly behind the wheel of a diesel more than several of you guys put together. I drive 110-120k a year being hauled around by a diesel.. lol

Carey


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

count me in with a 04 dodge ctd


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

jedmunson said:


> Do Excursions count?
> 
> LOVE the rumble - LOVE the noise - LOVE the looks from guys admiring my "truck"
> 
> ...


As long as they have an oil burner in 'em they do.

'04 Excursion PSD here, and will never tow with a gasser again.



> I'm prolly behind the wheel of a diesel more than several of you guys put together. I drive 110-120k a year being hauled around by a diesel.. lol


I may not drive 120K a year, but all the trucks at work that I drive are powered by Detroit, Mack, and one CAT. Of course, all of ours are painted Red...

Tim


----------



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

2006 Dodge 2500 Megacab CTD.

Jim


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Ford 250 Diesel - No more gas for me!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

2004 Chev 2500 Duramax Diesel Crew cab...License plate reads 
"HER TRK"!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> 2004 Chev 2500 Duramax Diesel Crew cab...License plate reads
> "HER TRK"!


You go girl!


----------



## 3cowdogs (May 30, 2006)

2004 F350 4x4 crew cab for us!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

It is in my sig

Hey why didn't anyone tell me the links weren't working in my sig. Should work now.


----------

